# 2nd car insurance.. what a mare!!



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

I have had a good quote from sky insurance for a potential second car (with mirroring no claims) but their quote on my 800bhp GTR is a few hundred pounds higher than elsewhere...

So I thought I'd see who might insure an LPG converted 02 plate vectra.. can you belive that if i start as a new policy with 0 no-claims its £3200 and if i transferred all my gtr no-claims its £1600. Thats £700 more than i pay on my GT-R right now.

I'll see what my GTR renewal is and most probably buy the vecta and take sky up on their offer but.... WTF is going on with car insurance at the moment!! the prices are ridiculous!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i pay £500 on my r33 gtr with no used ncb's and £900 for my leon cupra with 2 years ncb. Crazy!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Chaz, 

if our quotation is uncompetitive when compared to a like for like quotation, feel free to PM me your details and I can refer back to our underwriters. 

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance

Thanks and regards

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

renewal time for me soon too  530D with 4 or 5 years ncb, R32 GTR with 5 or 6 (cant remember if had 4/5 or 5/6 - been running 2 cars a long time heh) - looking at about £800 per car


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

GhostWKD said:


> renewal time for me soon too  530D with 4 or 5 years ncb, R32 GTR with 5 or 6 (cant remember if had 4/5 or 5/6 - been running 2 cars a long time heh) - looking at about £800 per car


I recognise you from the Mk1 Mr2 club site :clap:

Our family fleet policy may fit your needs?

GTR - Owners Club


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

skyinsurance said:


> I recognise you from the Mk1 Mr2 club site :clap:
> 
> Our family fleet policy may fit your needs?
> 
> GTR - Owners Club


Almost right, from IMOC 

Pretty sure they're both already with you guys at the moment - although unfortunately dont meet all the criteria for that family fleet offer as neither car is worth over 15k and i'm only 25 (26 next month :runaway: )

But dare say will be in touch soon as must start the yearly shopping about (once I dig out the paperwork and check when renewal actually is - bad feeling its this month)

Cheers,
Alex


----------

